# Musical question for guitarists - John Mclaughlin and Bitches Brew



## FPwtc

I have recently been trying to expand my guitar playing abilities and have started to venture into modes. I have been playing along with tracks from Miles Davis' Bitches Brew (one of my favourite albums) but I find myself bamboozled by the tune "John Mclaughin". 

The licks are so sparse but so fast that I am finding it difficult finding the scale(s) used by Mclaughlin. I have tried minor pentatonic, blues scale and some modes like Super Locrian over it and while I find elements that work I am keen to know if any jazz players here can throw a few scales/modes at me that they think are being used, either singly or in combination on this track.

I know I wont be able to play like John Mclaughlin of course! I just want to understand his thinking when he approaches a song like "John Mclaughlin". If he is using just one specific scale what is his thinking behind choosing this scale?

Thanks for your time!


----------

